
Girls exposed to electronic babies more likely to become pregnant - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/aug/26/girls-exposed-electronic-babies-more-likely-pregnant-study?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
Frqy3
I like the title the Australian public broadcaster went with: "Small robots
are getting teenagers pregnant, study finds"

[http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/programs/hack/small-robots-
are...](http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/programs/hack/small-robots-are-getting-
teenagers-pregnant-study-finds/7785992)

